# nx Client für rdp-Verbindung zu Windowsserver, aber wie?

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

habe gelesen, dass der nx-Client auch verwendet werden kann, um ne RDP-Verbindung auf nen Windowsserver herzustellen.

Also Linux (Client) --RDP--> Windows (Server).

Aber irgendwie sieht das für mich aus, als ob man dafür nen SSH-Server auf der Windowskiste braucht??!

Kennt sich da jemand mit aus?

Über den ein oder anderen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar.

----------

## Max Steel

Die große Glaskugel gab als ersten Treffer (ohne Anzeigen):

http://www.rrzn.uni-hannover.de/ssh_windows.html

----------

## Necoro

Muss es mit dem nx-client sein und geht kein normaler RDP-Client (wie net-misc/rdesktop)?

----------

## Max Steel

Ahso, kde-base/krdc kann das auch

----------

## tazinblack

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Muss es mit dem nx-client sein und geht kein normaler RDP-Client (wie net-misc/rdesktop)?

 

Wäre halt schön, einer für alles!

----------

## tazinblack

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Die große Glaskugel gab als ersten Treffer (ohne Anzeigen):
> 
> http://www.rrzn.uni-hannover.de/ssh_windows.html

 

Was soll mir das denn sagen, ich wollte doch wissen, ob man für RDP vom NXclient aus nen SSH-Server auf Windows braucht oder nicht?

Bei google hatte ich schon gesucht, leider ohne zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis.

----------

## Evildad

Nein nicht auf dem Windows.

Du machst mit dem Client ne ssh Session auf den NX-Server von dem aus du dann per rdp auf den Windows Rechner kommst.

NX-Client und Server können identische Maschinen sein. Auf dem Windows muss nichts ausser rdp freigegeben sein.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Nein nicht auf dem Windows.
> 
> Du machst mit dem Client ne ssh Session auf den NX-Server von dem aus du dann per rdp auf den Windows Rechner kommst.
> 
> NX-Client und Server können identische Maschinen sein. Auf dem Windows muss nichts ausser rdp freigegeben sein.

 

Ahh, jetzt dämmerts! 

Dann könnte ich also auch für den ssh-connect localhost verwenden sofern ich den nxserver installiert hab.

Probier ich gleich aus.

Danke!

----------

## LinuxTom

Der Artikel ist zwar schon ein wenig älter, doch kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich ein aktuelles HowTo für Gentoo finde?

----------

## tazinblack

Was willst Du denn speziell machen?

----------

## LinuxTom

Auf einem Server ohne Monitor der nxserver (net-misc/nxserver-freeedition) laufen lassen und dann per Client (net-misc/nxclient) von meinem Laptop aus zugreifen. Leider komme ich nicht weiter. Wenn ich mich mit dem Client verbinde:

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 11836

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 285 Setting the preferred NX options

NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.1.2 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## tazinblack

Sorry, aber das ist nicht genug Info um was zu sagen.

Was hast Du denn auf dem Server installiert? 

Bei mir sind serverseitig die folgenden Pakete installiert:

[I--] [  ] net-misc/nx-3.4.0-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/nxclient-3.4.0.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.7.3_p104-r5 (0)

Schuss ins Blaue:

Wenn ichs noch richtig weiß, musst Du auch serverseitig noch was konfigurieren (z.B. den NX SSH-Schlüssel).

Könnte bei Deiner Fehlermeldung hinkommen.

Schau mal hier http://de.opensuse.org/FreeNX_Server_HOWTO

Versuch mal das hier auf Deinem Server : 

```
nxsetup --install --setup-nomachine-key --clean
```

----------

